# عاجل : قوات الجيش تقوم بإزالة سور دير الأنبا بولا بزعم انه مخالف



## govany shenoda (20 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل : قوات الجيش تقوم بإزالة سور دير الأنبا بولا بزعم انه مخالف*​ 
كتبت : مريم راجى خاص صوت المسيحى الحر
قامت قوة من الجيش اليوم بإزالة سور دير الأنبا بولا بالبحر الأحمر بزعم انه مخالف ومقام بدون تراخيص صرح بذلك مصدر موضحاً ان الرهبان طالبوا القوات المسلحة بحراسة االدير القائم بالصحراء خشية تعرضه لأية اعتداءات فى ظل حالة الانفلات الأمنى التى تعيشها البلاد إلا أن القوات المسلحة رفضت توفير قوة لحراسة الدير مما دفع الرهبان للبدء فى بناء سور لتأمين الدير واضاف المصدر انهم فوجئوا بقوة من الجيش تقوم بمنع العمال من استكمال البناء وقامت بتقييدهم وهددت باطلاق النار على من يحاول استكمال البناء كما قامت بإزالة السور ثم انصرفت ... ​


----------



## coptic eagle (20 فبراير 2011)

ايه الغباء ده 
انا مش فاهم الحكومه بتعمل ليه كده 
دول لم يقوموا بايذاء حد


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2011)

*و لسه...دي البدايه في ظل حكم الجيش الاسلامي المتعصب

مش عارف احنا ليه بننسي ان الجيش المصرى ليس الا   " مؤسسه اسلاميه" متعصبه  مليون مره  اكثر من جهاز الشرطه و لا يوثق ابدا لا في حيدتها و لا نزاهتها و لا في حيدة و لا نزاهة قادة القوات المسلحة المصرية المتاسلمة ..خاصة عندما يتعلق الامر بالدين؟؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

الجيش يهدم سور دير الانبا بولا 

كشف القمص "بطرس الأنبا بولا"- راهب بدير الأنبا "بولا"- في حديث خاص لـ"الأقباط متحدون"، عن سر محاولة القوات المسلَّحة إزالة البوابة التي قام رهبان دير الأنبا "بولا" بإنشائها. مؤكِّدًا أن هناك نقطة شرطة بالدير، وأن فرد أمن دولة قام بإرسال رسالة إلى القوات المسلَّحة بأن الدير اعتدى على أراضي الدولة، وهو كلام عار من الصحة، على حد قوله. 

وأوضح القمص "بطرس" أن الدير لم يعتد على أراضي الدولة، وأن كل ما حدث هو أن مجموعة من الهاربين من السجون قاموا الأحد الماضي بالاعتداء على الدير. مشيرًا إلى أنهم استطعاعوا إلقاء القبض على أحدهم، وكان من مدينة أبو قرقاص، وتسليمه لقسم الشرطة مع تحرير محضر ضده. مضيفًا أنهم، ومع العلم بوجود ضعف أمني خلال هذه الفترة، قاموا بعمل بوابة كمصدة على مسافة من الدير بجوار مرفق المياه؛ لتأمين مدخل الدير من أي اعتداء.

وأشار "بطرس" إلى أنهم بدأوا البناء يوم الثلاثاء الماضي وانتهوا منه الأربعاء، وعلى الفور قاموا بإخطار المحافظة والجيش الثالث وقوات الأمن بقيامهم بإنشاء بوابة لتأمين مدخل الدير، كما طلبوا منهم حمايتهم من الاعتداءات. 
وتساءل "بطرس": هل كنا سنخبر قوات الأمن والمحافظة والجيش بأننا قمنا بالبناء إذا كنا نريد الاعتداء على الأراضي؟!! موضحًا أنهم قاموا بإرسال خطاب لقوات الجيش الثالث بسبب بناء البوابة، إلا أن فرد الأمن قام بتوصيل صورة وهمية للجيش بأن الدير تعدَّى على أملاك الدولة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى أن تتجّه القوات المسلحة لهدم البوابة، والتي يقع بجوارها من الناحية اليمنى سور (10) متر، وسور (2) متر من الجهة اليسرى لتأمين مرفق المياه على طريق الدير. 

وأنهى "بطرس" حديثه بأن (100) راهب قد أقاموا الصلوات بعد منتصف الليل بجوار البوابة وحتى السادسة صباحًا، مشيرًا إلى أن معلومة قد وصلتهم أمس السبت وفي منتصف الليل بأن قوات ستأتي لهدم البوابة التأمينية.​ 
الاقباط متحدون 

​


----------



## عمادفايز (20 فبراير 2011)

*افتكرت مثل كان بيقول 
ما اسخم من سيدى الا ستى​*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2011)

عمادفايز قال:


> *افتكرت مثل كان بيقول
> ما اسخم من سيدى الا ستى​*



*يا عزيزى...الجيش المصرى معروف باسلمته منذ ايام ثورة يوليو 1952 و  قد صار الان مرتعا لكل المتعصبين و السلفيه و ما من مسيحي يدخل الجيش  ( سواء ضابط عامل  او مجند او جندي ) الا و يذيقوه الهوان اصنافا و الوانا بلا حسيب و لا رقيب و لا رادع و لا ضمير ليجبروا المسيحيين علي النفور من الانخراط في صفوف الجيش فيصير قاصرا علي المسلمين وحدهم ...و اغتيال السادات بايدي عسكريين اسلاميين ابلغ دليل علي تفشي الفكر السلفي المتطرف في صفوف الجيش و علي مستوى القيادات العليا في الجيش و ليس فقط علي مستوى الجنود او الضباط​*


----------



## legendary man (20 فبراير 2011)

الجيش المصرى فيه مسلمين ومسيحين 

الخدمه العسكريه بتكون للجميع 

وبعدين ليه بتاخدوا الخبر انه اضطهاد للمسيحين !!

الفكرة انهم شايفين انه مخالف لقواعد البناء 

ولو مسجد عمل كده ...كانوا عملوا نفس الشىء !

ولو تعرض الدير لاى شىء ...لتدخل الجيش المصرى وصد العدوان 

بلاش سوء الظن فى المسلمين فى كل خبر ...

احنا فى وطن واحد يا جماعه


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للخبر
محزن جدا
بدل ما يهدموا البيوت المبنيه على أراضى زراعيه
بيهدموا سور ناس متوحده للصلاه وبيزعجوهم
ربنا يتصرف *


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

> *الجيش المصرى فيه مسلمين ومسيحين
> 
> الخدمه العسكريه بتكون للجميع
> 
> ...



فكر ...... منتظر تجيب أسم جامع ... منتظرك


----------



## The Antiochian (20 فبراير 2011)

*يا حبيبي الدير غير المسجد ، وغير الكنيسة*
*الدير بيكون معزول لو هجم عليهم حدا تاني يوم منكتشف الموضوع عن طريق الجثث*
*هذا اضطهاد فاضح*
*ففي سوريا تؤمن أمور كهذه تلقائيا ً ، ولو حدث أمر كهذا لرخصوا لهم فورا ً احتراما ً للدير ولمشاعر الناس ولحماية الرهبان*
*ولن يتضرر أحد بمجرد حائط يشعرهم بالأمان*

*اضطهاد فاضح لعين يثير الاحتقان في نفوس الأقباط للأسف بسبب الغباء بالتعامل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

إفتكرت المثل اللى بيقول
شالوا آلضو حطوا شاهين
آلضوا قال مانتوش لاعبين


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا حبيبي الدير غير المسجد ، وغير الكنيسة*
> *الدير بيكون معزول لو هجم عليهم حدا تاني يوم منكتشف الموضوع عن طريق الجثث*
> *هذا اضطهاد فاضح*
> *ففي سوريا تؤمن أمور كهذه تلقائيا ً ، ولو حدث أمر كهذا لرخصوا لهم فورا ً احتراما ً للدير ولمشاعر الناس ولحماية الرهبان*
> ...


*وفعلا مش وقته خااااااالص*​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> الجيش المصرى فيه مسلمين ومسيحين
> 
> الخدمه العسكريه بتكون للجميع
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههه
انت مش عايش في البلد ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت مش بتسمع علي الاراضي اللي اتخديت والبيوت اللي طلعو اصحابها 
وسكنو فيها البلطجيه
وبعدين هما طلبو استغاثه من المساجين اللي هربو 
والجيش قالهم حاولو تحمو نفسكو
سابت كل ده 
وتقولي سور وخالف
ولو هدو السور الجيش هيحمي الرهبان والدير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## legendary man (20 فبراير 2011)

سوال يا جماعه لو سمحتم 

عمركم شفتوا جامع بينى سور حواليه !!!

وبعدين من اساسا يقدر يهاجم مسجد ...دا كان المسلمين ياكلوه !!

كذلك بالنسبه للدير 

من اللى هيقدر يهاجمكم  !!!

هو احنا فى شيكاغو يا جماعه !!!

ولو لقدر الله حصل ..والجيش - زى ما بتتريا - مش هيدخل مثلا يعنى 

كان المسلمين اول ناس مش هيسمحوا بالاعتداء على اخوتهم المسيحين 

لاننا فى الاخر مصريين كلنا 

مش عارف ليه دائما انتم مومنين بنظريه الموامرة !!


----------



## noraa (21 فبراير 2011)

[يا جماعة دى بادية الاوجاع والباقية تاتى من رئيس لجيش لتغير دستور يا قلبى لا تحزنIZE="3"][/SIZE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> سوال يا جماعه لو سمحتم
> 
> عمركم شفتوا جامع بينى سور حواليه !!!
> والجامع محتاجه في ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



وانا مش عارفه انت بتتكلم علي اي اساس
هو انت مش عايش في البلد دي وبتشوف اللي بيحصل للمسيحين فيها

شكلك نايم في العسل 

بس العيب مش عليك
هو دينك بيقولك كدا وطبعا انت مصدق
ومش عايز تشغل عقلك عشان تفهم اي حاجه بتحصل حواليك
​


----------



## كوك (21 فبراير 2011)

_*ممكن يكون مخالف *_

*ملقوش غير السوووور*

*يا  على البشر*


_*هنشووووووووف  ايه الى هيحصل الايام الى جايه *_

_*ربنا يستر *_​


----------



## BITAR (21 فبراير 2011)

*ولسه يا ما نشوف فيكى يا مصر*
*طيب*
*يتشطروا على الى بنوا على الاراضى الزراعية*​


----------

